# Para que sirve un emulador de microcontroladores?



## torres007 (Ago 7, 2007)

Pues esa era la duda, todo lo que me puedan decir sobre para que sirven estos emuladores.

un saludo y gracias!


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola, intentare aclararte un poco el tema aunque yo no soy un experto  pero para eso estamos, no? 

Un Emulador de microcontroladores (PIC, Atmel, Intel etc), no es más que un dispositivo fisico en el cual se puede utilizar como si se tratase de varios microcontroladores. Es decir puedes sustituir el software interno de este dispositivo para que emule (se haga pasar) por cualquiera de los microcontroladores que soporte y así hacer pruebas con ellos etc. Bien puedes pensar entonces mejor comprar un emulador de microcontroladores que un microcontrolador en si, no? pues no ya que el emulador es mucho más grande y costoso y no esta tampoco echo para ese fin de sustitución.

Por otra parte un Simulador de microcontroladores por software no es más que un programa informaciónrmatico que es capaz de emular las características físicas de un microcontrolador usando para ello un orendador, pudiendo añadir diferentes componentes electrónicos "virtuales" a este microcontrolador "virtual" para probar el desempeño de un circuito que pretendas hacer físicamente, usando este metodo ahorraras seguramente mucho dinero en componentes y te sera más rápido probar diferentes combinaciones. 

Salu2 y espro haberte ayudado aunque solo sea un pelín


----------



## torres007 (Ago 7, 2007)

muchas gracias!! me ha aclarado bastante.


----------

